# NC outer bank party boat



## nicefishman

Can any1 suggest party boats in Kitty Hawk, North Carolina area?

Thanks !


----------



## jmadre

Check out the Miss Oregon Inlet at http://www.oregon-inlet.com/. It's in Nags Head, a short drive from Kitty Hawk.


----------



## tomsurles

do so at your own risk..Ive been on that boat 3 times and all 3 times no one caught anything remotely keepable..


----------



## wdbrand

Miss Hatteras. Longer drive but worth the trip IMO.


----------



## jmadre

tomsurles said:


> do so at your own risk..Ive been on that boat 3 times and all 3 times no one caught anything remotely keepable..


That was my experience, too. I've been on it a couple of times with family that wanted to go on a vacation fishing trip. Lots of under-sized Flounder. 

My recommendation was based solely on the fact that it was near Kitty Hawk. I'd second WD's recommendation for Miss Hatteras if you don't mind driving to Hatteras Village.


----------



## nicefishman

Appreciate all the suggestions !

Regards,


----------



## greeneon98

I go every year and take one full day trip on each of these. You can't go wrong with either. They will put you on fish.

http://www.countrygirlcharters.com/ This one is closer to Kitty Hawk.

http://hatterasfishingcaptain.com/


----------



## greeneon98

jmadre said:


> Check out the Miss Oregon Inlet at http://www.oregon-inlet.com/. It's in Nags Head, a short drive from Kitty Hawk.


I agree with the others. If your a serious fisherman, do not take this boat. You'll only be take on a pleasure cruise. Your best bet is the Miss Hatteras or the Country Girl.


----------



## aero993

I second the Miss Hatteras, I have been out with them 3 or 4 times. I always have a great time and they work extremely hard.


----------

